# The 1:50th scale Batmobile, Batcycle & Batgirl cycle



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Hopefully this won't violate any rules at Hobbytalk. If it does, then I ask the mods to just delete or lock the thread with my apologies.

Just a heads up for 1966 TV Batman fans:

http://www.hotwheelsshop.com/store/hwprodc.php?p_page_id=148884&p_display_group_id=494

I understand that these former Comicon exclusive sets are currently available to normal (free) HWC members for purchase. According to the guy who's supposed to be in charge of the 1:50 series, the Batgirl cycle won't appear anywhere else. If you want to join to buy the set, I think if you add the set to the shopping cart it will bring up some registration pages. If not, the link should be :

http://www.hotwheelscollectors.com/...heelscollectors.com:80/eve/ubb.x?s=7014089532

I guess the sale's on to all members for the 24 hour limit. If anybody wants one (or more if it will let you) at the HWC price, you better sign up and activate a regular free account and make the purchase. Apparently you have to make the account, then make a SHOPPING account on the Shop site. That will keep your name/address/billing address and payment info (If you want to store that on the site).


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Doilies!!! On a Motorcycle!!!


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

That's why you never saw Batman or Robin borrow her bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Yvonne Craig hated them as much as we do.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

F91 said:


> Doilies!!! On a Motorcycle!!!












But _awesome_ nonetheless.

- GJS


----------



## clark_savage (Jan 24, 2003)

Very nice indeed but I think I will pass for the following reasons:

* as someone else pointed out before, 1/50 is a really awkward scale which does not fit with any other previous Bat vehicles in toy scale from a display standpoint
* most of us already purchased a Barris Batmobile toy in one scale or another and this one is not even in scale with the two motor-bikes in the same display
* in my opinion the PL Batcycle kit is still the best and most accurate representation of said vehicle
* no rider figures (if Corgi or PL... or even Hasbro... had the Bat licence instead of Mattel I daresay they all would include rider figures for the vehicles)

So this time Mattel is not getting my money... although I will consider buying the Batgirl cycle if they do come up with a one-off retail version.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

The Batman said:


> But _awesome_ nonetheless.
> 
> - GJS


Yes, and the bike is quite nice too!


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

clark_savage said:


> Very nice indeed but I think I will pass for the following reasons:
> 
> So this time Mattel is not getting my money... although I will consider buying the Batgirl cycle if they do come up with a one-off retail version.


They aren't.. the batgirl cycle is exclusive to the 3-pack (per a Rep at the Con I talked to).


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Yes, according to a posting at the 1966 Batmobile site, by the HW guy in charge of these sets, there are no current plans or desire to have the Batgirl cycle as anything other than exclusive to the boxed set of 3 Batvehicles.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I never realized how sexist that bike was. "well she's a girl so she would have lace and frills on her bike of course." Terrifies the criminals.

Shroud sticks out too far, forks at wrong angle, and color not purply. But it's the best batgirl cycle ever.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

The Batman said:


> But _awesome_ nonetheless.
> 
> - GJS


Just notice BG's shoe under the bike. Mini stilletto? Must have been tough battling criminals wearing those. :devil: rr


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

She could kick the eyes out of a rattlesnake with those pointed boots.

Buzz


----------

